# Cleveland - parking



## melanie (Mar 26, 2016)

Hello, I've never travelled on a train before so I don't know much but my main concern is parking in Cleveland Ohio. Our train leaves at 3:45 am. I want to leave my van there for a few hours and my husband will pick it up around 6:45 before work. Is this possible? I am not finding much info on the website.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Mar 27, 2016)

The Cleveland station has some new hours, but I believe it stays open until around 9am and is always open until after the LSL 48 leaves around 6am . If you call the station directly, the agents can tell you when they lock the gates for the day. 216-696-5115


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2016)

Thanks for your reply! I didn't even think about the station being locked up.


----------



## cnpeters (Oct 15, 2020)

Hi! Does this mean that if I'm travelling out of Cleveland at 3:45 going to Chicago (well, on my way through to Portland) on the Lake Shore Limited, I should be able to park at the station and generally be okay until I return several days later?

I've lived around and parked in Cleveland for my whole life, so I do understand the inherent risks of leaving a car there (essentially hidden under an overpass beneath the city by the Waterfront line) for 9 days.


----------



## bms (Oct 15, 2020)

cnpeters said:


> Hi! Does this mean that if I'm travelling out of Cleveland at 3:45 going to Chicago (well, on my way through to Portland) on the Lake Shore Limited, I should be able to park at the station and generally be okay until I return several days later?
> 
> I've lived around and parked in Cleveland for my whole life, so I do understand the inherent risks of leaving a car there (essentially hidden under an overpass beneath the city by the Waterfront line) for 9 days.



Yes, one of the few nice things that can be said about Lakefront Station is that there's free parking and always plenty of space in the lot, which is reasonably secure.


----------

